# TTXGP UK Round 2 Pembrey Race( Kelly Controllers swept the medals again)



## Jozzer (Mar 29, 2009)

A fantastic race indeed, TV coverage on Sky ESPN to follow, also at www.egrandprix.tv.

1st and 3rd place (Jenny and Rob of team Agni) actually used Brusa controllers not Kelly. The Mavizen TTX02's were faster off the line and had better top speed however using the Kelly's.

James Mcbride ran a great race, holding a clear lead until his bike ran out of juice in the penultimate lap. This was due to the track organisers bringing the race forwards 30 mins to try and get the days racing done before the predicted thunderstorm hit. 
A great day's electric racing..


Steve
(Mavizen)


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

spring said:


> *The sun shone for the third round of the TTXGP UK Championship in Pembrey, South Wales *


Hi spring,

Thanks for posting. The other TTXGP race reports have been posted in the Electric Bikes Forum. So I cross referenced this.

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?p=198754#post198754

And it was round 3 in the UK. But I don't think you can edit thread titles 

Regards,

major


----------



## spring (Jun 25, 2010)

Thank you for reply.I should post info more carefully.



major said:


> Hi spring,
> 
> Thanks for posting. The other TTXGP race reports have been posted in the Electric Bikes Forum. So I cross referenced this.
> 
> ...


----------

